# Urgent Tax Advice Required



## kenigmatic (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi,

I moved to live in BCN 3.5 years ago.
I haven't applied for an NIE & now require a tax declaration from the Tax authorities here in Catalunya that I have not been working since I have been living here.
I have searched everywhere but cannot find where i can get an appointment with an english speaking rep. without an NIE.
Can someone please assist me in this?

Thank you


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

kenigmatic said:


> Hi,
> 
> I moved to live in BCN 3.5 years ago.
> I haven't applied for an NIE & now require a tax declaration from the Tax authorities here in Catalunya that I have not been working since I have been living here.
> ...


Ooops - you've been trying to live below the radar then!

Steps;

Get NIE
Sign on the list of foreigners - aka 'residencia' (can combine this with 1 if you wish)
Submit a tax declaration for last year

Any good gestor should be able to help you - take an interpreter with you rather than looking for a gestor who speaks English.


----------



## kenigmatic (Sep 19, 2016)

Thank you.

Can you recommend an honest gestor, (I presume you mean solicitor).
(I have consulted one in the past few weeks but he turned out to be crooked, I believe most of them are.....)
I need an NIE before end October.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

kenigmatic said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Can you recommend an honest gestor, (I presume you mean solicitor).
> (I have consulted one in the past few weeks but he turned out to be crooked, I believe most of them are.....)
> I need an NIE before end October.


Most solicitors are NOT crooked!

No a gestor is not an abogado (solicitor). We don't have the equivalent in UK but they are able to shuffle papers very efficiently. ;-) They are used to doing these sort of bureaucratic things so will be a great help to you.

NIE's are simple to get. Go to your local extranjeria (normally associated with the National Police Station), fill in form EX15 and that's it.

I can't personally recommend a gestor as I don't live in Barca.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Most solicitors are NOT crooked!
> 
> No a gestor is not an abogado (solicitor). We don't have the equivalent in UK but they are able to shuffle papers very efficiently. ;-) They are used to doing these sort of bureaucratic things so will be a great help to you.
> 
> ...


Sometimes do you not just despair


----------



## kenigmatic (Sep 19, 2016)

cambio said:


> Sometimes do you not just despair


Very helpful, many thanks.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kenigmatic said:


> Very helpful, many thanks.


it was not directed at your issue which I cannot help you with, It was directed at the statement



> I believe most of them are



So no I was not being helpful as I could not help you


----------



## paintersmate (Dec 1, 2015)

Most Lawyers and Gestors crooked??????
Pot, kettle, black, whos the one that hasn't NIE, Residencia or registered for Tax, Oh that will be you


----------



## kenigmatic (Sep 19, 2016)

paintersmate said:


> Most Lawyers and Gestors crooked??????
> Pot, kettle, black, whos the one that hasn't NIE, Residencia or registered for Tax, Oh that will be you


Hmm..well this thread has gone to hell.
Other than the gracious replies from the Mod.
I then have Cambio with the attitude & now 'Paintersmate' with the moral panic.
Charming.eep:


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

kenigmatic said:


> Hmm..well this thread has gone to hell.
> Other than the gracious replies from the Mod.
> I then have Cambio with the attitude & now 'Paintersmate' with the moral panic.
> Charming.eep:


Just curiosity, why didn't you get an NIE and register for tax when you first moved here?


----------



## kenigmatic (Sep 19, 2016)

extranjero said:


> Just curiosity, why didn't you get an NIE and register for tax when you first moved here?


Because I detest bureaucracy.
The less databases you are in the better, IMHO


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

kenigmatic said:


> Because I detest bureaucracy.
> The less databases you are in the better, IMHO


But these are the laws and rules of living in or owning a property in Spain.

It's NOT a choice but a matter of having to - as you are now finding!


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

LOL . try France - i've had more than one Brit tell me there aren't any laws there


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

kenigmatic said:


> Because I detest bureaucracy.
> The less databases you are in the better, IMHO


But you don't mind engaging with the bureaucracy when you want something from the authorities, apparently:-

"now require a tax declaration from the Tax authorities here in Catalunya that I have not been working since I have been living here."

If you'd done things the right way from the start it would have made things so much easier.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> But you don't mind engaging with the bureaucracy when you want something from the authorities, apparently:-
> 
> "now require a tax declaration from the Tax authorities here in Catalunya that I have not been working since I have been living here."
> 
> If you'd done things the right way from the start it would have made things so much easier.


I suspect that it won't be plain sailing acquiring that declaration since there's no official record that he's even been living here.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> I suspect that it won't be plain sailing acquiring that declaration since there's no official record that he's even been living here.


Me too, and it may open a can of worms to ask for such a declaration - and rightly so. Surely you can't apply for an NIE/register as a resident retrospectively.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kenigmatic said:


> Hmm..well this thread has gone to hell.
> Other than the gracious replies from the Mod.
> I then have Cambio with the attitude & now 'Paintersmate' with the moral panic.
> Charming.eep:


Actually your right, I do have an attitude, I have an attitude with people who move to another country, live under the radar, do not pay the correct contributions and then have the brass neck to call all Gestors and Lawyers crooks, in the very country they are defrauding. 


it is not Moral Panic it is actually called Tax evasion it is called being an illegal immigrant. Oops sorry you have not been working to pay tax 




> Originally Posted by kenigmatic View Post
> Because I detest bureaucracy.
> The less databases you are in the better, IMHO


Dont make me laugh


----------



## Mushu7 (Jul 17, 2015)

cambio said:


> kenigmatic said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm..well this thread has gone to hell.
> ...


To be fair, until joining this site I'd never heard of Gestors and the general impression I got from the hundreds of threads I've read on here (going waaayyy back) is that a decent honest one is hard to find. Again, no personal experience, just something I picked up on here.

Back to the thread. You've not said a lot but it stinks of fraud and tax evasion. I don't know many people that like bureaucracy, but if you are working and are required to pay taxes and make declarations that's what you have to do. Trying to live under the radar will bite you on your arse ......


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> Me too, and it may open a can of worms to ask for such a declaration - and rightly so. Surely you can't apply for an NIE/register as a resident retrospectively.


I was thinking that too - & no, you can't register retrospectively. They will register you from the day you actually register


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mushu7 said:


> To be fair, until joining this site I'd never heard of Gestors and the general impression I got from the hundreds of threads I've read on here (going waaayyy back) is that a decent honest one is hard to find. Again, no personal experience, just something I picked up on here.
> 
> Back to the thread. You've not said a lot but it stinks of fraud and tax evasion. I don't know many people that like bureaucracy, but if you are working and are required to pay taxes and make declarations that's what you have to do. Trying to live under the radar will bite you on your arse ......


even if he hasn't been working he should still have registered & submitted tax declarations


& I think that this is a classic example of someone getting the proverbial bite on the ****


----------



## kenigmatic (Sep 19, 2016)

steve01 said:


> LOL . try France - i've had more than one Brit tell me there aren't any laws there


Hi,

Not sure who this answer is directed at but - I'm not a "brit" =}


----------



## kenigmatic (Sep 19, 2016)

cambio said:


> Actually your right, I do have an attitude, I have an attitude with people who move to another country, live under the radar, do not pay the correct contributions and then have the brass neck to call all Gestors and Lawyers crooks, in the very country they are defrauding.
> 
> 
> it is not Moral Panic it is actually called Tax evasion it is called being an illegal immigrant. Oops sorry you have not been working to pay tax
> ...


Oh! Cambio, you again with the att.
Are you, per chance, with the order of the Spanish Inquisition?

As for the 'illegal immigrant' slander. I am White European, not to mention of Christian heritage. /SNIP/


----------



## steve01 (Dec 8, 2010)

kenigmatic said:


> Oh! Cambio, you again with the att.
> Are you, per chance, with the order of the Spanish Inquisition?
> 
> As for the 'illegal immigrant' slander. I am White European, not to mention of Christian heritage. /SNIP/


Wow , no idea whats going on , 
but i think for the person with the attitude you should look in the mirror
Psychology for beginners , lesson 1 , bully
Lesson 2 deflection , blame everyone else for your own failings 
3. admit there'something seriously wrong with your own attitude
Something seriously wrong here 
G'night john boy


----------



## kenigmatic (Sep 19, 2016)

steve01 said:


> Wow , no idea whats going on ,
> but i think for the person with the attitude you should look in the mirror
> Psychology for beginners , lesson 1 , bully
> Lesson 2 deflection , blame everyone else for your own failings
> ...


:cheer2:


----------



## src6 (Aug 15, 2016)

You have been living in a foreign country without following the required laws. That makes you an illegal immigrant. Period. Unless you became a Spanish citizen and never mentioned it in your prior messages? I thought not. 

You can be as belligerent about it as you like, but it doesn't change the facts. You have been living in Spain illegally, and you know it, or you wouldn't be here looking for someone who can tell you how to fix it.

Suck it up, buttercup. You screwed yourself.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

kenigmatic said:


> Oh! Cambio, you again with the att.
> Are you, per chance, with the order of the Spanish Inquisition?
> 
> As for the 'illegal immigrant' slander. I am White European, not to mention of Christian heritage. /SNIP/


Whatever makes you think a White European of Christian heritage can't be an illegal immigrant? If you are unregistered, undocumented and have failed to abide by the laws of the country you have been residing in for 3.5 years that is exactly what you are. You obviously haven't bothered to learn the language either, or you'd be capable of trying to fix the mess you've created (not that I think it can be fixed) yourself.

That remark alone would make you unworthy of receiving any help or advice if there was anything any of us could actually suggest that might help, which I do not think there is.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

kenigmatic said:


> Oh! Cambio, you again with the att.
> Are you, per chance, with the order of the Spanish Inquisition?
> 
> As for the 'illegal immigrant' slander. I am White European, not to mention of Christian heritage. /SNIP/


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kenigmatic you have been living in Spain for 3.5 years, unregistered & not submitting tax returns 

you have therefore broken the law for the past 3.5 years 


You have had the best & only advice that can be given

so :closed_2:


----------

